
Ask HN: How can I go about designing and implementing a non-trivial project? - codeNoob
Are there any tutorial that describes how to go about designing and implementing a non-trivial project from scratch? I am feeling like I am getting stuck at the planning stage of technical things and have no idea how to start a project. So any thing that shows how to go about implementing a web-based project from start to finish including db, backend and frontend in any language would do. Thanks.
======
r0br0dz
In general I feel the same way. I cant cookup an idea that I find useful. I
have made different calculators of a sort while learning diff lang. I usually
have turned to taking something already made and transform it into my own. Its
hard for me to focus on simple and incremental development until I make more
complicated apps so I fall into reversing. Its been my hobby for 22 yrs. Eager
to figure out how to get into a field that seems saturated with young folks
and internationals that would probably live in front of a screen for a salary
that I probably wouldnt be able to live off of with a blended family of 4.

edited for semantics and clarity ... and my first web project

[https://gitopanisadasitis.github.io](https://gitopanisadasitis.github.io)

[https://github.com/gitopanisadasitis/gitopanisadasitis.githu...](https://github.com/gitopanisadasitis/gitopanisadasitis.github.io)

------
tjr
Might get something helpful from:

[http://philip.greenspun.com/seia/](http://philip.greenspun.com/seia/)

------
thorin
Not a web app but pretty non-trivial!

[https://handmadehero.org/](https://handmadehero.org/)

------
androidrobo
This subject gives students their first engineering experience in analyzing,
designing and implementing a medium-scale software system.

~~~
codeNoob
Which subject?

